# Spike is driving...



## jeffashman (Nov 9, 2021)

On my drive to Richmond, my brother was pestering me that there were no pictures with my update texts as to my progress, so I sent a selfie. Both my wife and my brother then asked who was driving while I was taking the selfie. I told them Spike was driving. Spike accompanies me on my drives, and on occasion, if the weather is nice, poses for shots of the places we have been. This shot was taken at a rest stop in Virginia on I-81/I-64.



Spike is driving… by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> … This shot was taken at a rest stop…



That kills my idea that you were an adventurous driver!


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 9, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> That kills my idea that you were an adventurous driver!


The original caption when I sent them the picture was, "No Spike! Not the trees again!"


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 10, 2021)

How does Spike reach the brake.......


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 10, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> How does Spike reach the brake.......


Have you ever seen Yoda move around? Spike can do the same thing. It's amazing to watch. I just have to keep my feet out of the way...


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 10, 2021)

What a unique little pal ... he produced a distress SOS out his backside. Is that a Trumpy Bear?


----------

